# Taurus Spectrum



## kruzer

Has anyone seen the Taurus Spectrum in a gun store? I have been watching for them at the shops around here and haven't seen any yet. To me they look good, but, there's nothing like being able to hold one. Since Taurus showed them at the Shot Show earlier this year I thought there would be some out. I wrote to Taurus about it but haven't received an answer.


----------



## Cannon

I have yet to see or handle one at my LGS, that said I doubt it would find its way home with me. As far as 380 goes I have a LCP I bought new 5yrs ago, I carry as my EDC when I wear very light summer garb, otherwise I depend on the PT-111 G2 double stack 9mm as my EDC of choice. Just a much easier gun for guys my size the LCP is dare I say too small for me to shoot effectively.


----------



## kruzer

I have G2 also. I really like it. Haven't had any problems with. I have probably put a 1000 rounds thru it since I bought it over a year ago. I have a Bersa Thunder 380 that I bought used and it works great. But I like the looks of the Spectrum in black.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

I haven't even seen a review, yet.
Has anyone written the Spectrum up?


----------



## Outlaw

As a Taurus PT111 G2 lover I will say the Spectrum is way to new to buy one. It's not my cup of tea but I will say, a 380 is good for one thing only, ccw. And ccw means DEPENDABILITY. My Ruger LCP and my S&W Bodyguard are as dependable of a 380 as the come along with a Sig 238. The Spectrum may turn out to be a great ccw but it's way too early to risk it.


----------



## Cannon

Not that I'm aware of Steve, I've seen nothing review wise on You Tube either.


----------



## Outlaw

They are all over gunwatcher.com for 240


----------



## berettatoter

Outlaw said:


> They are all over gunwatcher.com for 240


"gunwatcher.com"? Is that a site to buy from, or something else?


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Outlaw said:


> They are all over gunwatcher.com for 240


Nope.
I just checked.
The response was sorta like "Never heard of it."


----------



## Livingthedream

Boy what an ugly gun.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Livingthedream said:


> Boy what an ugly gun.


Actually, if you look with the eyes of the gun's prospective purchaser, women, it is not only not ugly, but is actually quite attractive.

Taurus's Industrial Design department knows what it's doing, and does it very well indeed.
I wish that Taurus's Quality Control department were as efficient and as effective as its industrial-design workers are.

There's a lesson for us here.
Think of 1950s American cars: Attractive looks, and sloppy manufacturing.


----------



## Livingthedream

Guess the pink one for women might be alluring. Taurus should maybe put some diamond studs on the frame to top it off. lol............


----------



## desertman

Livingthedream said:


> Guess the pink one for women might be alluring. Taurus should maybe put some diamond studs on the frame to top it off. lol............


I don't know? A gun should look intimidating that thing looks like a shampoo bottle.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

desertman said:


> I don't know? A gun should look intimidating that thing looks like a shampoo bottle.


One of the problems involved in selling guns for self-defense to women is that most self-defense guns look intimidating...to the very women who are supposed to buy them.

Taurus's designers have purposely designed a pistol that does not appear intimidating _to its purchaser and user_.
Those users, in turn, will learn to depend upon all guns' inherent deadliness to intimidate any attacker.


----------



## Cannon

The market for women shooters has been ignored for some time, and I'll agree this gun is not a gun I'd show off at the range. Its marketed & designed for women and lookout if this pistol takes off for Taurus you'll see other gun makers take note and introduce there own models designed just for the ladies.


----------



## desertman

Steve M1911A1 said:


> One of the problems involved in selling guns for self-defense to women is that most self-defense guns look intimidating...to the very women who are supposed to buy them.
> 
> Taurus's designers have purposely designed a pistol that does not appear intimidating _to its purchaser and user_.
> Those users, in turn, will learn to depend upon all guns' inherent deadliness to intimidate any attacker.


How 'bout one of these for the ladies, except I don't think it will fit in a purse.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

desertman said:


> How 'bout one of these for the ladies, except I don't think it will fit in a purse.
> 
> View attachment 9273


It shouldn't be in a purse anyway.
And that MAC-10 thingie would look great, dangling from a pastel-pink leather shoulder strap.

Of course, it'd look much better if it were stencilled all over with daisies.


----------



## desertman

Steve M1911A1 said:


> It shouldn't be in a purse anyway.
> And that MAC-10 thingie would look great, dangling from a pastel-pink leather shoulder strap.
> 
> Of course, it'd look much better if it were stencilled all over with daisies.


Actually, that's not a real gun, it's my wife's necklace. She's not into pink.

Nothings more intimidating than a MAC-10. They look like they're made in somebody's basement machine shop. MAC-10's are guns that say: "get outta' my way". Don't know why I bought the damn thing other than to have one, it weighs a little over 6 pounds empty and is awkward to hold. I've never even fired it yet.


----------



## Outlaw

I am not a Taurus lover, I am a PT111 G2 lover. That being said the Spectrum is nothing more than a gimmick to attract women. I get it but I think the Curve and Spectrum are steps backwards for Taurus. The Spectrum may turn out to be a great 380 but I believe in function over form.


----------



## Babbalou1956

They've been following this on the Taurus forum awhile & the latest word is 3rd quarter, maybe. Looks ok in all black or black & gray.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Babbalou1956 said:


> They've been following this on the Taurus forum awhile & the latest word is 3rd quarter, maybe. Looks ok in all black or black & gray.


They've been putting out "teaser" ads for months now.
And the gun will finally come out for sale in the "third quarter"?
Presumably, that's the third quarter of 2017?
Hey: That's _*right now*_.

I hope its advent is late because they've been doing extra-vigilant quality control on its assembly line.
But I believe that I know better...


----------



## DeputyRuff16

I have checked various websites, including the Taurus site, about once a month. Except for the publicity generated at Shot Show 2017, I haven't seen anything. At the show, Taurus announced a second quarter release, which has come and gone; so has the third quarter. Taurus has made no public announcements about the delay. Like you, I have seen gun sites that have "place holders" with inventory and pricing info. And I think DeSantis recently announced a holster line for the Spectrum. So, the support system is in place. What's missing is the gun, with no actal release to reviewers or distributors.


----------



## Babbalou1956

Oops I meant the end of the 3rd quarter, so the end of next month it's supposed to be out.


Steve M1911A1 said:


> They've been putting out "teaser" ads for months now.
> And the gun will finally come out for sale in the "third quarter"?
> Presumably, that's the third quarter of 2017?
> Hey: That's _*right now*_.
> 
> I hope its advent is late because they've been doing extra-vigilant quality control on its assembly line.
> But I believe that I know better...


----------



## Livingthedream

DeputyRuff16 said:


> I have checked various websites, including the Taurus site, about once a month. Except for the publicity generated at Shot Show 2017, I haven't seen anything. At the show, Taurus announced a second quarter release, which has come and gone; so has the third quarter. Taurus has made no public announcements about the delay. Like you, I have seen gun sites that have "place holders" with inventory and pricing info. And I think DeSantis recently announced a holster line for the Spectrum. So, the support system is in place. What's missing is the gun, with no actal release to reviewers or distributors.


Probably so over inundated with having to produce parts for repairing all the faulty G2's and such that they have rushed through the door for quick sale.


----------



## Craigh

Actually, I kind of like the looks of the Spectrum. I'm a little tired of the typical black or stainless handgun. Nothing wrong with some colors and styles for guys as well as gals. If someone looks at the gun I'm carrying then tries to determine my sexual orientation based on that, so be it. I could care less. If I fail to gain membership in some local "Man" club because I don't drag my knuckles close enough to the ground, I probably wouldn't like the membership anyway. Given a choice on gun finishes for many of my firearms, it would be that really deep and dark Colt blue. After that, most anything is cool.


----------



## shootbrownelk

I hope it works out better for Tore-us than the View or the Curve.


----------



## Livingthedream

shootbrownelk said:


> I hope it works out better for Tore-us than the View or the Curve.


It better because if not I see serious $ problems in the near future. If they were based in the us think they would have sold or have had to scale back and lay employees off.Between law suite and having to replace all those guns and reproduce all the faulty parts and pay for shipping for all those guns . Adds up to a big nut. Guess it is the low labor rate and the dollar exchange rate from us. to brazil keeping the Taurus brand afloat. Sales are certainly dropping for them . That's why the prices on the G2 have dropped like a rock. Was at my local gun show this weekend and saw several G2's . Usually you would see some newbies and such asking about one and asking to handle it . Not seeing it anymore people are just cruising right past them.


----------



## Craigh

Livingthedream said:


> Sales are certainly dropping for them . That's why the prices on the G2 have dropped like a rock. Was at my local gun show this weekend and saw several G2's . Usually you would see some newbies and such asking about one and asking to handle it . Not seeing it anymore people are just cruising right past them.


I was talking to my LGS a couple of weeks ago after noticing a couple of guys in their early twenties picking up their first firearm, both G2s. The store owner told me he heavily stocks the Taurus G2 and the S&W M&P Shield 9mm for EDC intenders. For a little over $200 the G2 is a no-brainer for newbies with not much to spend. He said it was a quick and easy sale. He said if the person coming in was more knowledgeable, a little older, and with a little less budgetary constraints, the Shield was his staff's no-brainer sale. There were plenty more to choose from but currently, those two were what he stocked by the crate.

The funny part was that the staff generally didn't show both to the same customer. They decided up front which type that customer was.


----------



## Cannon

Craigh, when I bought my G2 3yrs ago I looked at and handled so many guns at my LGS, now at the time he was asking 349.00 for the G2. I was impressed with the gun it just felt good in the hand, I had decided I would buy it next payday. But I checked out an online site called Palmetto State Armory on the advice of one of the guys at the shooting range, they had the G2 on sale for 225.00 shipped to my shooting range that had an FFL! I gave my LGS a chance before I ordered but he wouldn't go lower than 320.00. So I made my 1st online gun purchase I never knew it was so easy!


----------



## berettatoter

I don't have a problem with the looks of the new pistol, with the right color combos that is, but it better perform better than the TCP! I had one that was great, but an awful lot of people had them that really sucked.


----------



## Livingthedream

Craigh said:


> I was talking to my LGS a couple of weeks ago after noticing a couple of guys in their early twenties picking up their first firearm, both G2s. The store owner told me he heavily stocks the Taurus G2 and the S&W M&P Shield 9mm for EDC intenders. For a little over $200 the G2 is a no-brainer for newbies with not much to spend. He said it was a quick and easy sale. He said if the person coming in was more knowledgeable, a little older, and with a little less budgetary constraints, the Shield was his staff's no-brainer sale. There were plenty more to choose from but currently, those two were what he stocked by the crate.
> 
> The funny part was that the staff generally didn't show both to the same customer. They decided up front which type that customer was.


Certainly tells you something!!!!G2 is a newbie cheap budget gun. Everyone experienced in the gun industry will verify. Between the magazine rattle and the finish on the slide wearing off so quickly and the loose slide to frame fit it is obvious. Very cheaply made. The PT-111 Millennium Pros were much better.


----------



## Outlaw

DeputyRuff16 said:


> I have checked various websites, including the Taurus site, about once a month. Except for the publicity generated at Shot Show 2017, I haven't seen anything. At the show, Taurus announced a second quarter release, which has come and gone; so has the third quarter. Taurus has made no public announcements about the delay. Like you, I have seen gun sites that have "place holders" with inventory and pricing info. And I think DeSantis recently announced a holster line for the Spectrum. So, the support system is in place. What's missing is the gun, with no actal release to reviewers or distributors.


Third quarter ends September 30th, how has that "gone" yet?


----------



## Outlaw

Taurus could be in big trouble over this one. As different as the Curve is it had to cost an enormous amount of dollars in R&D, if this girly gun doesn't fly it could be their demise.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Outlaw said:


> ...As different as the Curve is it had to cost an enormous amount of dollars in R&D...


I don't think so...
The Curve's "different" shape is made merely of cast plastic. Its machined metal parts, and their operation, are all pretty conventional.
Yes, the grip-frame molds were relatively expensive to make; but however many they made, none of them will ever wear out and need to be replaced.

As I've said before, I think that Taurus's only problem is QC.
If they put some time, effort, and cash into solving that, their market share is almost assured.


----------



## berettatoter

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I don't think so...
> The Curve's "different" shape is made merely of cast plastic. Its machined metal parts, and their operation, are all pretty conventional.
> Yes, the grip-frame molds were relatively expensive to make; but however many they made, none of them will ever wear out and need to be replaced.
> 
> As I've said before, I think that Taurus's only problem is QC.
> If they put some time, effort, and cash into solving that, their market share is almost assured.


Yeah, I would agree with that.


----------



## desertman

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I don't think so...
> The Curve's "different" shape is made merely of cast plastic. Its machined metal parts, and their operation, are all pretty conventional.
> Yes, the grip-frame molds were relatively expensive to make; but however many they made, none of them will ever wear out and need to be replaced.
> 
> As I've said before, I think that Taurus's only problem is QC.
> *If they put some time, effort, and cash into solving that, their market share is almost assured.*


But then their products would cost more. You do get what you pay for.


----------



## Tangof

The advertisement makes the SPECTRE look pretty attractive, more so than my LCP. I give any new firearm a year before I buy one, an d I don't mean just Taurus either.


----------



## berettatoter

Tangof said:


> The advertisement makes the SPECTRE look pretty attractive, more so than my LCP. I give any new firearm a year before I buy one, an d I don't mean just Taurus either.


Yeah, I know what you mean. An awful lot of gun manufacturers seem to make marketing part of their R&D.


----------



## Babbalou1956

Latest word from the Taurus forum is basically nobody knows when or if Taurus makes this pistol but not many care anymore. Some places are taking pre-orders but that's too risky for me.


----------



## Livingthedream

Babbalou1956 said:


> Latest word from the Taurus forum is basically nobody knows when or if Taurus makes this pistol but not many care anymore. Some places are taking pre-orders but that's too risky for me.


Taurus is so upside-down right now they have no clue how to proceed with anything. First they decided to replace recalled guns then they said they may repair now its back to replace or cash. Wait I think I have that right  hard to keep track anymore .Well you get the idea. Lol.....My guess is they will probably scrub the spectrum all together in the Us as well as their other guns.


----------



## berettatoter

Livingthedream said:


> Taurus is so upside-down right now they have no clue how to proceed with anything. First they decided to replace recalled guns then they said they may repair now its back to replace or cash. My guess is they will probably scrub the spectrum all together in the Us as well as their other guns.


They are in trouble, no doubt. If I owned that place, I would fire all their upper management, downsize, quit trying to make so many models, make CS a TOP PRIORITY, and concentrate on making probably two or three different semi autos and a couple of revolvers.....and make them tough as nails.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

If you take Taurus over, I'll invest in it.
Jean and I have an extra $500.00 you could have. Would that be enough?


----------



## Livingthedream

I have a few hundred I can invest. Who ever is running Taurus now hasn't a clue.


----------



## Tangof

This is too bad. I have early Taurus' (PT92,99,M66, M94) that I have shot forever with no problems. Now I can't honestly recommend any of them. I hate to see a formerly good gun company go down. Pity.


----------



## Outlaw

I have gotten into many arguments in this forum about Taurus, I love and will defend my PT111 till the end. That being said, I agree Taurus is a complete abortion right now. Thankfully my G2 runs like a champ and I haven't had to deal with their customer service. I think the Spectrum could be a hit with women but it seems Taurus is putting the last nail in its coffin with it.


----------



## PhillyWings

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/944324775853379584%5B


----------



## Steve M1911A1

*PhillyWings:*
Do you own one?
And if you do, how many rounds have you put through it?
And of those rounds, how many failures, misfeeds, or jams have you experienced?

Please give us a complete review of your Spectrum, and your experience with it.


----------



## PhillyWings

I do not own one. That information just happen to come across my news feed.


----------



## berettatoter

PhillyWings said:


> I do not own one. That information just happen to come across my news feed.


Then we will see. :watching:


----------



## Bisley

Steve M1911A1 said:


> *Please give us a complete review of your Spectrum, and your experience with it.*


*

Yes, I have never seen an honest review of one. They usually just say that there were no more than the normal amount of mafunctions one would expect from a new pistol. That isn't encouraging to me, since I have several that have never failed.*


----------



## Livingthedream

I think Taurus is assuming that the spectrum is going to be their saving grace and help them rebuild their reputation and help the company stay afloat . IMHO another assumption that will fail.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

If Taurus would pay attention to consumer complaints, and would repair their quality-control apparatus, their future well-being might well be assured by the new, innovative, and attractive Spectrum pistol.
But if they keep going in the same direction as they are going now, they will fail and Taurus USA will go bankrupt.

BTW: The CEO who created this debacle has left Taurus, and has taken a position with a new US arms manufactory...but I forget which. In any case, pray for them.


----------



## rustygun

There is an article in the recent guns and ammo magazine about the spectrum. It seemed more interested in the design and not about reliability. They did say it has something like a 8 1/2 pound trigger pull that is DA only. If you have light primer strike you just pull the trigger again.


----------



## Livingthedream

Steve M1911A1 said:


> If Taurus would pay attention to consumer complaints, and would repair their quality-control apparatus, their future well-being might well be assured by the new, innovative, and attractive Spectrum pistol.
> But if they keep going in the same direction as they are going now, they will fail and Taurus USA will go bankrupt.
> 
> BTW: The CEO who created this debacle has left Taurus, and has taken a position with a new US arms manufactory...but I forget which. In any case, pray for them.


Anthony Acitelli is currently president and CEO of Taurus USA and Andre Balbi is president and CEO of Forjas Taurus. Not sure who is calling the shots but who ever it is needs to go. My guess is Andre Balbi.http://www.guns.com/2014/07/31/taur...y-fired-its-former-after-company-acquisition/


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Livingthedream said:


> Anthony Acitelli is currently president and CEO of Taurus USA and Andre Balbi is president and CEO of Forjas Taurus. Not sure who is calling the shots but who ever it is needs to go. My guess is Andre Balbi.Taurus announces new CEO, allegedly fired its former after company acquisition


It is Acitelli who has moved on...
To Remington, of all places. Click on: https://www.remington.com/news/2017/remington-outdoor-company-appoints-anthony-acitelli-chief-executive-officer

In a way, that's funny.
Remington is also a troubled arms manufacturer, with QC problems galore.
Hiring Acitelli as its new CEO seems to me to be something like purposely sounding a death knell.


----------



## Livingthedream

Lol........ Its like these companies are going out of their way to fail. I can not make sense of it.:smt102
Any idea who is captain of the sinking ship now at Taurus?


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Nope. Sorry.


----------



## LuckyJack

*Rush to judgement with little info can be a big mistake!

Had been looking for a CCW for a while. Had settled on the LCP 2. Saw the Spectrum on Youtube and fell for the PR bla bla bla. Sure glad I did! Picked one up at Hyatt Gun Shop in Clt NC. Black, black, black...all that's semi available for now (guy at Taurus said probly summer for others).

Went straight to the range from the store. I have little experience with semi-automatics so you need to consider the source (me haha) but...the gun imho was awesome! Better than I had imagined. I ran 100 rounds of HPR 100 grain TMJ thru without a hiccup. A nice solid comfortable recoil and by the time I left I could've driven nails with it at 7 yds. easily. Of course I didn't buy it as a range gun but man those sights are spot on for what they are...small and hard to use but nothing a $2 bottle of whiteout didn't take care of. Three finger wrap with the extended mag (I wear XL gloves) and feels like it is part of your hand. Wide trigger with honest and firm pull. Such smooth lines its less intrusive in pocket than a keyring..

Break down (took 10 seconds-easy) cleaning and light oil. Second trip to range was 50 rounds HPR and 25 rounds of Hornady CD FTX. 4 out of 6 at 13 yards head shot and I am NOT a sharpshooter. Although I was 6 for 6 with my S&W Model 30 32L. Still no FTF, misfire, etc problem of any sort. Nada zilch zip zero. In my humble novice opinion this gun is amazing. $239 with extra mag. Taurus has not just a home run but a grand slam.*


----------



## Cannon

Good to hear its working out for you I feel Taurus represents a great value. I bought a Taurus PT-111 G2 and after thousands of rounds of everything from FMJ to self defense ammo its my EDC of choice... Yeah its that good! As far as the Spectrum 380 about 8yrs ago I bought a Ruger LCP and I'll still in some situations use it as a EDC when the heat of summer or the event I'm at requires it because of printing issues. Over the years I switched out he factory grips for a Hogue grip set up that allows me a better more secure grip. I've been thinking about replacing the LCP come this summer, there are some nice options out there Taurus, Ruger & Bersa are on on my short list. My brother owns a Bersa 380 that I've shot at the range and I really like, but is about the same size as my Taurus G2. If I do buy a new 380 I'd like to keep it small & lightweight. My local LGS carries all the guns I mentioned, in 6 mo. I might ad another Taurus to my gun collection. Thanks for your quick mini review on the Spectrum.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

LuckyJack said:


> ...Saw the Spectrum on Youtube and fell for the PR...Still no FTF, misfire...Nada zilch zip zero. In my humble novice opinion this gun is amazing. $239 with extra mag. Taurus has not just a home run but a grand slam.


I certainly hope that your experience with the Spectrum will be typical.
If Taurus has finally gotten its act together properly, I will be very pleased indeed.

Their innovative designs deserve success, but up until now they have been hampered by their own bad quality control.
I hope that Taurus has finally grown past that.


----------



## berettatoter

rustygun said:


> There is an article in the recent guns and ammo magazine about the spectrum. It seemed more interested in the design and not about reliability. They did say it has something like a 8 1/2 pound trigger pull that is DA only. If you have light primer strike you just pull the trigger again.


They are already having issues with lite primer strikes....complaints on another forum I am on.


----------



## Cannon

It's probably having light primer strikes in most cases because when people clean their new pistol for the first time the avoid or forget to remove the firing pin, so clean the firing pin & firing pin spring and the firing pin channel. A pipe cleaner usually fits down the channel to really clean out the packing grease that has a habit of finding its way in the smallest areas and gumming things up so clean and then degrease those parts & the channel. Now just a smidgen of something like Slip 2000 or other quality lube that wont cake or buildup and you should be good to go!! A clean pistol is your responsibility. :smt1099


----------



## blackshirt

Taurus revolvers yes...Semi auto's i'm gonna pass based on previous experiences and early reports on the Spectrum.


----------



## Cannon

You know when I bought my Taurus pistol PT-111 G2 I wasn't a member here or I would have missed one of the best bargains available at the time, because of a few here who had issues with Taurus. The G2 has been a gun without fault or issue in the 3yrs I've owned it, I didn't buy to be my carry gun. No sir I bought it with the intention to use it as a truck gun and for the occasional range plinking. But it proved to be both accurate and 100% reliable easy to EDC and very compact for a double stack 9mm. After about 800 rds without a hick up I started to carry the G2. I haven't looked back its a great gun, and a great value, so if your new to handguns or not its worthy of serious consideration and it sounds like the original poster is just as happy & satisfied with the Taurus 380 spectrum... Sweet!


----------



## Outlaw

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I certainly hope that your experience with the Spectrum will be typical.
> If Taurus has finally gotten its act together properly, I will be very pleased indeed.
> 
> Their innovative designs deserve success, but up until now they have been hampered by their own bad quality control.
> I hope that Taurus has finally grown past that.


Steve, we have had our heated disagreements about the PT111, glad to see I may have misjudged you and that you are being open minded about Taurus.


----------



## Outlaw

Anthony Acitelli taking over Remington is like Hillary winning in '16. Remington, such a historic name, so much wrong with them in the last 20 yrs.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Outlaw said:


> Steve, we have had our heated disagreements about the PT111, glad to see I may have misjudged you and that you are being open minded about Taurus.


Thank you.
But early reports about the Spectrum aren't promising. They detail QC and material glitches similar to those of the past.



Outlaw said:


> Anthony Acitelli taking over Remington is like Hillary winning in '16. Remington, such a historic name, so much wrong with them in the last 20 yrs.


Yup.
Maybe both Remington and Taurus are suffering from the same "bean counter disease": It's all about the bottom line, we gotta please the stockholders, and to heck with the customers, once they've bought the product.


----------



## blackshirt

Already seeing the Spectrum problems piling up...And a million excuses for why they aren't performing.
It can never just be the fact that the gun has issues.


----------



## berettatoter

I have read some reports that new Spectrum owners are not having lite primer strikes as well. Need to give it some more time I think. I remember when Glock came out with the G42, and that gun was plagued with some issues as well.

Like I said, time will tell.


----------



## Outlaw

Watched a few YouTube videos on the Spectrum today and some are actually positive, not saying that is typical though. I think Taurus ought to be focusing on quality control and customer service issues and slow down on creating innovative guns, for now at least. Just in the last year they have introduced the Spectrum, the TS and TH, some new 1911's and some new rifles. Some of you know of my love of the PT111, just went over 6,000 rnds with not one issue but maybe I'm just one of the lucky ones. I will say that the PT111 is the only Taurus I will own.


----------

